# Compound slide retainer missing



## derrabe (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a 9b-17-1 Logan that I aquired last week. The retaining mech for the compound slide screw broke or is missing and I can't seem to find it or a part number or what it is actual called to get a replacement. So it just now unthreads and threads but won't move the slide.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the group!

I am not familiar with the Logan models numbers. 
There are a few manuals available here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2093&tab=3
Have a look, maybe you can find an exploded view and part number.

I believe some parts are still available for Logan machines.
Hopefully a Logan expert will stop by this thread with some real answers soon.
Good Luck!

-brino


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out which part you're missing. Is it the threaded collar that screws into the compound?


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm not a Logan expert, either.  But 9b sounds more like a South Bend model number than a Logan.  Logan model numbers all seem to be 3 and 4-digit.  For example, a Logan Model 400 is one 9" lathe family.  Best bet would be to start with a photo of the machine's nameplate.  And one of the carriage, cross slide and compound.


----------



## brino (Nov 26, 2019)

A few pictures sure would help.
-brino


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 26, 2019)

Here's a PDF of a larger Logan than yours: not the same machine but there's a good chance the compound
is put together the same way.  If you remove the compound you can see if the compound rest nut is present:
if the handle turns but nothing happens the nut is probably the culprit.
You can also contact Logan directly by phone: they have the correct parts manuals and operators instructions for your
machine, and can supply parts as well. http://www.lathe.com is the link.
As brino said, you can also post pictures of what you have and we can help you that way.


----------



## rambin (Nov 29, 2019)

what we really need to know is....is the screw thread turning.. the part under the compound... there should be a removable panel there covering the threaded rod from chips... or when you turn the handle is it just slip;ing on the threaded rod that is suppose to move the compound.  there is a sleeve joint on mine that has failed...  unbolt the saddle take it off have a good look.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 29, 2019)

Are we talking about the cross slide, or the compound?  The OP, who seems to have gone AWOL said compound.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 29, 2019)

I was thinking compound. From his description it sounds like the screw is backing out of the compound casting instead of pulling it back.


----------



## rambin (Nov 29, 2019)

hmm I misread I guess... I don't know whats going on then... hopefully he returns with pictures....


----------

